# Help - how to remove classicnerd (triple boot options)



## ashyg (Sep 6, 2012)

I have just bought a touchpad from a friend, which had WebOS and classic nerd android installed on it.

I wanted to change this to CM9 as this is what i use on my phone.

So I put the CM9 files on, booted into clockword mod, wipe data, wipe cache, install CM9.zip, and gapps.zip.

However now on the boot screen I have 3 boot options available: WebOS, Classicnerd, and CyanogenMod.

See image: http://i.imgur.com/porwK.jpg

Ive tested all 3, and they all boot to their seperate operating systems.

How can I remove classic nerd? Both the files and the moboot entry.

Thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ashyg said:


> I have just bought a touchpad from a friend, which had WebOS and classic nerd android installed on it.
> 
> I wanted to change this to CM9 as this is what i use on my phone.
> 
> ...


Easiest way to do this is using Rom Toolbox Lite, browse to the /boot folder and delete the ulmage.classicnerd.


----------



## ashyg (Sep 6, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Easiest way to do this is using Rom Toolbox Lite, browse to the /boot folder and delete the ulmage.classicnerd.


Thanks for the reply!

Ive installed Rom Toolbox Lite, and navigated to the boot folder, heres what it contains: http://i.imgur.com/nhueZ.jpg

I see it contains ulmage.classicnerd

It also contains (related to classic nerd):
moboot.splash.Classicnerd.tga

I presume I delete both of those two files?

Also should I delete any other files from that list?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ashyg said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Ive installed Rom Toolbox Lite, and navigated to the boot folder, heres what it contains: http://i.imgur.com/nhueZ.jpg
> 
> ...


For sure delete the ulmage.classicnerd. I always considered ClassicNerd a rom that was more about being flashy than substance. I'll probably get flamed for that comment.







Thus the .tga file. I looked in my boot folder and there is a moboot.splash.CyanogenMod.tga. I tried renaming it and it does not seem to have any affect on anything. So just go ahead and delete the tga file too. If you really want the CM .tga file there, you can find it in any nightly zip. Just unzip the nightly and copy it to the boot folder.

If you see a file named update.image, you can delete that without any harm. This will make room in the /boot folder in case you decide to install TWRP which takes up more room than cwm. But's that's a story for another day or thread.


----------

